# Unlock the BIOS.



## TechPlex (Jun 15, 2011)

I am seriously hearing people raving about Overclocking. And whilst I was googling the correct way to overclock, I came face to face with the problems of many that they are unable to see such features in the BIOS. And that's the same I am facing. I need help to overclock my CPU.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 15, 2011)

Please post complete system config.

Also by unlocking do you mean that you want to unlock a password locked BIOS?


----------



## jsjs (Jun 15, 2011)

^he says he cant see any overclocking feature in his BIOS. i think probably its because he has got a branded entry level pc


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 15, 2011)

jsjs said:


> ^he says he cant see any overclocking feature in his BIOS. i think probably its because he has got a branded entry level pc



Exactly. Its not an assembled PC. It's a laptop from HCL. An definitely an entry-level. And I don't know if the BIOS is password locked. I don't even know whether it supports overclocking or not. But the BIOS is from Pheonix Technologies. Will I need a BIOS editor to do so? And here are my System Configs:-

OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista™ Home Basic , Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T2390  @ 1.86GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 13
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 1405 Mb
Graphics Card: VIA Chrome9 HC IGP Family WDDM  , 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 20000 MB, Free - 1700 MB; D: Total - 20002 MB, Free - 5492 MB; E: Total - 36303 MB, Free - 5195 MB; 
Motherboard: HCL Infosystems Limited, Notebook PC     , VT6363A, 1234567890


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 16, 2011)

I dont reccomend you to Overclock as long as you're not fully sure. Its not enough thatwe say what to do and you do it like a robot

You arent properly sure how a BIOS even functions. We can understand as you arew asking for BIOS "editor"

Get some idea of Overclocking here-
How to Overclock a PC - wikiHow


----------



## TechPlex (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah thanks for that link. It was helpful. But I did not find anything related to unlocking or cracking the BIOS. Well since I am unaware of it and fear the consequences, I think its better to keep off. Thanks to all!


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2011)

^^ you can't OC a laptop's mobo and it's bios. 

get something like a core i5 2500k+a P67 mobo and unleash your OC desires


----------

